# Lizards and frogs



## orionmystery (Apr 10, 2013)

Green crested lizard (Bronchocela cristatella)








Amolops larutensis




Hylarana labialis?




Odorrana hosii




More tropical herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Stacylouwho (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome pictures! I love all the detail in the first photo!


----------



## jedirunner (Apr 10, 2013)

I love them!  #1 and #4 especially.  

Do you mind my asking what you shot these with and where you shot them?

Kevin


----------



## ElectroSpotlight (Apr 16, 2013)

nice #1... what gear did you use?


----------

